# Apple or Creative?



## double-dragon

For your musical goodness would you choose Apple's I-pod or creative's Zen Jukebox?


----------



## ZER0X

Probably Apple-ipod....I like them


----------



## Praetor

Neither ... the players are too dainty ... if i had to though, Creative.


----------



## ZER0X

double-dragon said:
			
		

> For your musical goodness would you choose Apple's I-pod or creative's Zen Jukebox?



What would you choose?


----------



## geranimo://

iPod of course, I have one myself  

and damn, I loooove it


----------



## Bobo

Creative, I hate mostly anything Apple


----------



## double-dragon

ZEROX said:
			
		

> What would you choose?


I would/am go/going for the Creative one...apple's is too expensive for what you can get at half the price with Creative


----------



## Bobo

double-dragon said:
			
		

> I would/am go/going for the Creative one...apple's is too expensive for what you can get at half the price with Creative



Definitely

But sometimes expensiver is betterer


----------



## Techdavid

Apple rules!!! When i was using windows xp proffesional my computer was so instable i could not even run notepad quickly


----------



## Bobo

Techdavid said:
			
		

> Apple rules!!! When i was using windows xp proffesional my computer was so instable i could not even run notepad quickly



XP Pro is not a factor in stableness

What mobo model, CPU, RAM, PSU, etc?


----------



## double-dragon

i dont like apple pc's...can't play most nice games on 'em


----------



## Echo_

u dont buy an apple to play games. you have much to learn young grasshopper


----------



## double-dragon

duh! lol. i knew that...thats why i dont own one.


----------



## Bobo

Echo_ said:
			
		

> u dont buy an apple to play games. you have much to learn young grasshopper



Grasshopper?

I don't see that Apples are better than PCs for anything......except looks.  Even there, I think they're ugly, but a lot of people don't


----------



## SFR

If you live in the world of graphic arts... if you design special effects for movies... etc... ..and do not own a Mac, you are already one step behind the competition. My father is in advertising & marketing and they use Macs for everything but the bookkeeping.


Besides I have played around with OS X ... and I cant say a thing bad about it. (Under it is UNIX and I was able to run Linux and a windows emulator... it was pretty cool) ...but don’t worry, you most likely will never see a Mac in any room of my house.


----------



## Bobo

So they use Macs for special effects.

Is that what they were designed for?  Or just as a poor competitor to PCs?


----------



## zilla

Bobo said:
			
		

> So they use Macs for special effects.
> 
> Is that what they were designed for?  Or just as a poor competitor to PCs?




They're designed for the "enlightened" as Steve Jobs once put it.  They're supposed to be an alternative to PC's, a more stable, better running, faster alternative.  Are they?  Eh, they work pretty good but I'll never buy one.  As SFR said, graphic artists swear by them.  OS X is pretty awesome, if you've ever bothered to use it.  Did you know that the original Windows was basically a copy of Apples OS?  

Apple builds great computers.  The reason you're not using one right now, isn't because they're not as good as PC's, it's because the job that Bill Gates did marketing his products.  Back in the mid 80's, Apples were the computer of choice.


----------



## SFR

Yes XEROX, APPLE and IBM just did not understand the big picture.  Bill Gates, while not a brilliant programmer (though he did not steal everything, like many people believe.. with Paul Allen, they did create a version of BASIC for the MITS Altair), was a genius at manipulating large companies; which ultimately enabled him to amass the fortune he has today.



I have used OS X and since I love UNIX (even love working with vi ) I was thrilled to see APPLE take a GIANT step in the right direction (and... finally getting rid of AppleTalk and using TCP/IP etc.. didn’t hurt) It is interesting to see how much influence the media really has.  All you have to do is tell the public your product is better, over and over and over and over and they will ultimately begin to believe you.  Apple has found a niche in the graphics community, and has geared their research and development to the improvement of software for that niche.


----------



## Cromewell

> Grasshopper?


from "Kung Fu," a classic.


> the original Windows was basically a copy of Apples OS?


 and Apples OS was basically a copy of a Xerox system.  That's where WYSIWYG was really invented.
Macs run a very powerful processor and contrary to popular belief they were the first home computer to sport a 64-bit processor.  And as stated before, the media folk swear by Macs (I'm convinced it's due to their general computer illiterateness, but they do do media work well).  Also for the computer illiterate Macs are perfect.  They are very hard to break on a software level and except for some rare cases they always work


----------



## ZER0X

I'll have to remind everyone that it's getting to be a bit flamey on this topic


----------



## b3n

Whats it matter? Its a poll.


----------



## ZER0X

> Whats it matter? Its a poll.



A poll that seems to be getting nowere flaming over Apple's and PC's


----------



## b3n

Where are we supposed to be going? Its an opinion poll and people should be able to mention there opinions.The General idea of a poll is to vote, the comments that come afterwards are somewhat irrelavant and dont change the voting results. Everyone knows that PC is better anwyays....


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lemme sum this up *

Ok ok. It seems that people talk about Apple and relate their beliefs about APPLE to the IPOD. However, it's a different product. I personally never liked Apples and their OS. The IPOD was the first success story of those big MP3 players. I personnaly would choose the Creative! That's only a matter of my personal opinion.

P.S.: If you like MACs, like them. If you like PCs, like them as well. If you don't like the other, don't like it.

JAN


----------



## b3n

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Ok ok. It seems that people talk about Apple and relate their beliefs about APPLE to the IPOD. However, it's a different product. I personally never liked Apples and their OS. The IPOD was the first success story of those big MP3 players. I personnaly would choose the Creative! That's only a matter of my personal opinion.
> 
> P.S.: If you like MACs, like them. If you like PCs, like them as well. If you don't like the other, don't like it.
> 
> JAN




Well said


----------



## Maurik

Apple - duh! lol just cuz they looks better then any other make's


----------



## The-Llamalizer

I'd go creative mainly for price. You get way more for you cash and with equivalent or better performance. I'd get an iPod except its the price, and really hate Apple. I mean its a good product and I'd forgive the fact that it was Apple-made if it wasn't for the price.


----------



## Geoff

I would get the Creative, since its a lot cheaper and i think it looks nicer. (and creative is a respectable brand).


----------



## 4W4K3

Creative definetly. Alot of my friend's had Ipod's and they drop them and break/crack the casing, they seem too weak to even walk around with in your pocket. I think they are deigned to be docked next to the lil' panzy in your VW bug lmao.

I have a few Creative products (my speakers mainly, my dad has some too) and they are wonderful. I've dropped the bass unit in transportation before and it didn't even bend/scratch the box/paint. They've lived well past there warranty and seem to be better than any plastic speakers i've owned in the past.


----------



## jesbax

Bill Gates is not a programer.  his wive was a programer.  The only way he made billions becuase he know how to market products and he is good at it.

If you asked Bill Gates how to fix a problem on a computer would be like you or me looking in to the human brain.  If bill gates work for apple we all would probly be using apples right know.  Everything   that is popular now is becuase someone found a way to avertise it to the public and everyone is hooked in.


----------



## SFR

jesbax said:
			
		

> Bill Gates is not a programer. his wive was a programer. The only way he made billions becuase he know how to market products and he is good at it.
> 
> If you asked Bill Gates how to fix a problem on a computer would be like you or me looking in to the human brain. If bill gates work for apple we all would probly be using apples right know. Everything that is popular now is becuase someone found a way to avertise it to the public and everyone is hooked in.


 



I have to ask you: In 1975, who co-wrote Altair BASIC with Paul Allen?


----------



## jesbax

accourting to the college book i have allen wrote the the program.  Bill gate owned the company and had the right to put his name on it becuase allen worked for bill.


----------

